# Form 40SP - Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia form 40SP



## AKD (Nov 17, 2019)

Dear All,

I have lodged an application for my wife SUBCLASS 309 - paid, etc...
DOL : MARCH 2019

I have uploaded everything and finished the finger prints and health examination upon request.

I just noticed the FORM 40SP recommended attachment in the Sponser's document list.

*1. Am I required to fill this form and submit it?

2. How do I find and download this form? I have looked on IMMI website but have not been able to find it anywhere.

3. I have read on some posts that after I submit my Spouse's application, I will have to create a new seperate 'Sponsor' application in IMMI and use the reference number of Spouse's application and select 309 Subclass Visa then fill in 18 pages form? Am I required to this is as well? This is not mentioned in the IMMI application steps...

*

Many thanks,
AKD


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Use 3. The online sponsorship application and an upload of supporting documents is what is needed.


----------



## navman (Apr 8, 2019)

Here's the URL to current online 40sp form -
https://online.immi.gov.au/elp/app?action=new&formId=FV-Partner-SPON


----------



## AKD (Nov 17, 2019)

Many thanks both! I have filled and submitted the form. 

I have applied for AFP and CoGCs for countries I've resided in within the last 10 years. Now awaiting to get them and upload. 

Cheers, 
AKD


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

PCCs expire in a year. You might have to obtain fresh ones.


----------



## AKD (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks wrussel for pointing that out, indeed I have submitted the 309 application in March 2019 - my PCC was issued yesterday actually from AFP, so it will be valid until Nov 2020 which hopefully I will receive the grant before that day  

Have a good day 
AKD


----------

